# Free Pima Cotton Summer Sweater



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK269_UltraPimaSummerWavesCardigan.pdf
This is so pretty-the lace scares me though!


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

That is a beautiful cardigan! Don't be scared of the lace. Try it and just go slow keeping count. It is kinda fun!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

You could cast on and just knit a small piece of the lace trim and see how it goes. The trim is done with picked up stitches. 

It might even be possible to knit the sweater, and then knit the lace trim separately and sew it on (mattress stitch) if you can determine how long it would needs to be.

The lace pattern is a rather simple repeated pattern. Not difficult, and the chart is written out.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice pattern, thanks for posting. I saved it for later.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

It's so pretty. I saved it too. Looks pretty straight forward with only two rows to the pattern. Thanks


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Stablebummom, thanks for the lovely pattern, it will look great with a top and long 3 tiered skirt, just the finishing touch to a summer outfit. Thanks again Tessa28


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

A lady at our LYS just made this. It is prettier in person!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I live in Arizona and am always looking for sweaters to wear wth sleeveless clothes. This one is definitely a winner. Thanx.


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Stumblebummom listed this pattern today. It is a lovely cardigan:http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK269_UltraPimaSummerWavesCardigan.pdf

Marilyn40


----------



## golf nut (May 31, 2013)

pretty sweater!


----------



## mscici (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi,
I love that cardigan...
Perfect for summer and spring... Sweater Dresses are extremely chic and voguish. They are perfect for any occasion and it can be worn in formal and informal events as well.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I think I would use a slip stitch on the first stitch of the front rows - that way, it's easier to pick up stitches for the lacy edge.

I do that with entrelac and it's much easier to do the p/u.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------

